
NodeChef Adds Let's Encrypt Integration – Free SSL Certificates - squid3
https://nodechef.com/docs
======
squid3
You can deploy your certificates with a single deploy command

deploy --ssl -i simple-todos -domain blog;www;@simpletodos.com

The above command creates an ssl certificate for the following domains:
simpletodos.com blog.simpletodos.com www.simpletodos.com

